# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Lifeloggers >  Sense, sleep monitor, Hello Inc., San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Hello Inc.

"Sense: Know More. Sleep Better." on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

Meet Sense
July 18, 2014




> Sense is a simple system that tracks your sleep behavior, monitors the environment of your bedroom and reinvents the alarm.

----------


## Airicist

Article "From Kickstarter to Amazon: $129 hi-tech 'sleep orb' that could give you a perfect night's rest goes on sale with online giant"

    Sensor sits on bedside, listens for noise and monitors air and light quality
    'Sleep pill' clips onto pillow to monitor movement in the bed
    Reached Kickstarter target in just seven hours and went on to raise $2.4m

by Mark Prigg
November 3, 2015

----------

